

Microsoft Unveils a New Look - robin_reala
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_blog/archive/2012/08/23/microsoft-unveils-a-new-look.aspx

======
s_henry_paulson
Discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4422345>

